# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  مشکل IOHandler

## saeedksaeedk

سلام به اساتید برنامه نویس
من یه برنامه کالکشن فیلم دارم که خیلی ساله ازش استفاده میکنم و نزدیک به 6000 تا فیلم رو توش رجیستر کردم مشخصات و همه چیز درباره اون فیلم رو از سایت IMDB به صورت اسکریپتی که تو خود برنامست دریافت میکنم
حدود یکماه میشه این اسکریپت اررو میده . یکم تو اینترنت سرچ کردم چیزه زیادی متوجه نشدم و چون فروم این نرم افزار بسته شده جایه دیگه ای نمیتونم پیدا کنم
و تا اونجا که متوجه شدم 99 درصد اینجور برنامه ها به این ارور دچار شدن که خیلیاشون رفع کردن مثل اینکه کپی رایتی چیزی درباره کاور و یا پوستر فیلمه مثل گوگل که دیگه نمیتونین از تو خود گوگل عکسی رو سیو کنین یا با کیفیت اورجینال ببینین و باید برین سایت مرجع عکس
و من کاور فیلم برام مهم نیست اون مشخصاته که مهمه و من نمیتونم کدش رو تغییر بدم
اگه بهم کمک کنین خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم
حتی یه کوچولو دونات هم میدم
این ای دی تلگرامم : @sk585
Untitled-1.jpg
لینک کد :
http://eaxmc3.is-great.org/scripts/i...(en)%20imdb%20[com].rops
http://eaxmc3.is-great.org/scripts/i...%5Bcom%5D.rops
لینک نرم افزار کامل :
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tqb182...6.05.28.EN.rar
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1f...N2N2JmRXM/view

----------


## saeedksaeedk

هیچکس نیست ؟

----------


## vahid-p

سوالتون جنبه آموزشی نداره و یک پروژه است. برای همین بهتره در سایت هایی که پروژه دورکاری قبول میکنن مطرح کنید و مبلغتون رو پیشنهاد بدید.
چندین سایت سفارش پروژه هست، برای عدم تبلیغ اینجا نمیگم، سرچ کنید پیدا میشه

----------


## saeedksaeedk

سلام و ممنون اقا وحید
میشه لطفا اسم چندتا از این سایتا و حدود مبلغشو بهم تو پیام خصوصی بفرمایین ؟
نتونستن بهتون پیام بدم

----------


## vahid-p

سایت دورکار، پونیشا و پارس کدرز سایت هایی هستند که کارفرما رو به برنامه نویس یا هر متخصص دیگه ای متصل میکنه. قیمت رو باید با برنامه نویسش به توافق برسید هر چند خودشون پیشنهاد قیمت میدن. علاوه بر این سایت ها سرچ کنید انجام پروژه های برنامه نویسی هم خیلی شرکت ها و سایت ها برای اینکار هستند.

موفق باشید.

----------

